# Vintage Show - Torquay This Sunday 2nd September 2012



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I hope this is allowed in here, but I am the organiser of a show in Torquay, South Devon, my passion in life apart from keeping my car clean, is Buses (Sad or what!!) but anyway, along with a few friends we organise a show every year in Torquay with Vintage and Modern Day buses, we have a small static display of vehicles, buses that take people out and about on free rides plus stalls selling transport related bric-a-brac.

I know its maybe not everyones cup of tea but if anyone is around Torquay Sea Front this Sunday between 10am and 5pm and you have a spare hour or two, why not pop in, have a wonder around and maybe go for a ride or two on the vehicles.

We only have a small static display as the main focus of the event is the buses going out and about giving rides, the majority of the vehicles are privately owned ( a few are entered by companies) and usually spend time stored so the chance to get a ride is quite rare, so come along and enjoy it!

I am taking my bus along which is this one










We have around 30 vehicles entered for the day, and the best thing is entry is free and the rides are free, so even better that it costs nothing to entertain yourselves for a couple of hours, we do sell a programme giving details of the vehicles and routes on the day but its not compulsory and you dont need it to ride a bus!

Our web address is www.torbayvbrd.co.uk

I hope people dont mind me posting this and its OK to post it.

Thanks James


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well James sound good and i used to frequent Torbay alot when was engineer on the Scottish Trawlers, left boat in Torquay had a few good nights out then along to Brixham, , really miss it down there was great, hope you enjoy, can't beat the Route Master though


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yes its not bad down here, however the area has gone down hill a bit in the last few years, starting to get drug issues etc down here, but the fishermen still enjoy themselves!!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

james_19742000 said:


> Yes its not bad down here, however the area has gone down hill a bit in the last few years, starting to get drug issues etc down here, but the fishermen still enjoy themselves!!!!


:lol: Yes the fishermen always enjoy themselves in port , 21 years ago was in when on trawlers been back though at conference about 10 years ago the hotel we were in was very run down , drugs has ruined many a good community i'm afraid


----------

